
Journalist: Print communication is dying out. - pg
http://www.sfbg.com/printable_entry.php?entry_id=3930
======
donna
Can the print journalist blog, and make enough income using Adsense? Here's a
link to the future of print devices;
<http://www.e-ink.com/products/index.html>

